# Cthulu as Santa Claus - everyone is getting something this Xmas!



## teogeana (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey people,

I just finished this vector digital piece on my take of Cthulu as Santa Claus.

This year it doesn't matter if you've been naughty or nice, you're getting something.

YT link: 




Please let me know what you think of it.

Thank you!


----------

